# ¿Donde puedo comprar las camisetas monocolor más baratas?



## Bandicoot CRASH (25 May 2013)

Una cantidad de unas 200 para promoción.

Google solo me devuelve morralla.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## FeelThis (25 May 2013)

En un chiniki


----------



## explorador (25 May 2013)

SportsDirect.com - Trainers, Football Boots, Football Shirts, Running Shoes


----------



## iPod teca (26 May 2013)

Yo tuve un negocio de serigrafía.
Por norma general tienes que ser empresa del sector pata comprarlas realmente baratas (como todo).

Algunos clientes nos traían camisetas compradas en Cobo calleja de los chinorris. Eso si, al estamparlas se quemaban en el tunel o en la plancha. Un desastre de prendas.

Si quieres, te paso por privado la web de mi distribuidor habitual y le llamas.

Un saludo


----------



## Enterao (28 May 2013)

puedes pedir a los chinos en lotes de 10 o 20 .


----------



## fary (28 May 2013)

mira aqui: Principal


----------



## symba (29 May 2013)

Roly esta bien, te piden estar dado de alta en el epigrafe correspondiente.


----------



## vk90 (29 May 2013)

Aquí funcionan muy bien y son muy baratas.

Polo Shirts, T Shirts, Hoodies and More at Wholesale Prices


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (29 May 2013)

Sports direct que te ponía explorador es el outlet de Lonsdale. Yo he comprado bastantes cosas para uso personal y la calidad es fenomenal. Hay polos Slazenger genuinos por 4 euros.


----------



## iPod teca (29 May 2013)

Roly es como Fruit o B&C, no venden a particulares directamente. 
Camac Iberica no es más que otro distribuidor como Linitex o tantas otras. Y aún así debes dedicarte al sector para comprarles.

Si quieres una marca barata que vende a particular te recomiendo Tucano, de Bazar Iberia. Además es un amigo y te sirve muy bien. Tiene su propia marca y también es distribuidor de Roly, Fruit y la que quieras.

Llámales que por cantidad te dejan mejores precios.

Te dejo su web:

Bazar Iberia - Camisetas y sudaderas lisas baratas


----------



## diegob (31 May 2013)

Hazlas tu. Necesitas 150 metros del tejido que te guste, de media un tejido español de muy buena calidad te puede salir de entré 2 a 3 € el metro. El patrón para una camiseta es practicante gratis, a no ser q quieras algo especial, creo q por 40€ tienes la marcada para 4 tallas, patrón incluido. Y ahora el corte, confección y planchado por 3€. 

Por 5 o 6 €, tienes una camiseta de calidad, y hecha en España. Más barato que en los chinos y mucho mejor. 

Si decides hacerlo y necesitaste ayuda me lo dices. 

Saludos.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (31 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Hazlas tu. Necesitas 150 metros del tejido que te guste, de media un tejido español de muy buena calidad te puede salir de entré 2 a 3 € el metro. El patrón para una camiseta es practicante gratis, a no ser q quieras algo especial, creo q por 40€ tienes la marcada para 4 tallas, patrón incluido. Y ahora el corte, confección y planchado por 3€.
> 
> Por 5 o 6 €, tienes una camiseta de calidad, y hecha en España. *Más barato que en los chinos* y mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



Si la camiseta es de algodón 100% y lisa, sin nada, en China o en India puede comprarla por unos 10 cts de USD. Vamos, que con 5 euros tiene 50. Yo también creo que estas cosas hay que hacerlas aquí, pero no le diga que son más baratas, porque no lo son.


----------



## iPod teca (31 May 2013)

diegob dijo:


> Hazlas tu. Necesitas 150 metros del tejido que te guste, de media un tejido español de muy buena calidad te puede salir de entré 2 a 3 € el metro. El patrón para una camiseta es practicante gratis, a no ser q quieras algo especial, creo q por 40€ tienes la marcada para 4 tallas, patrón incluido. Y ahora el corte, confección y planchado por 3€.
> 
> Por 5 o 6 €, tienes una camiseta de calidad, y hecha en España. Más barato que en los chinos y mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices Diego, 
yo para 200 camisetas compro a 1.20 euros la unidad. Camiseta de 160 gr 100% algodón peinado. Y eso para color, si son blancas las consigo a 0.80 cts. (bueno, eso siendo distribuidor o del sector)

Es por esto que ha desaparecido la industria textil en España, sobre todo en Cataluña...globalización creo que lo llamaron..


----------



## diegob (31 May 2013)

Hablamos de cosas diferentes. Yo tb he visto las q venden a 80 ct en el polígono. Son pack de camisetas de tirantes de la peor calidad. 

Si quieres comprar algo de calidad media, tb hay algunas naves en cobo que lo trabajan pero los precios no son esos. Dentro de los productos fabricados en China también hay clases. 

No voy a ser yo quien defienda los precios de los productos españoles, pero os aseguro que en un nivel de calidad medio, medio/alto podemos ser competitivos. El problema lo tenemos cuando bajamos a ropa a granel. 

Hace unas semanas estuve en cobo calleja ojeando precios, calidades... Y me sorprendió la subida de precios, (os hablo siempre de moda pronto, calidad media). Pongo nombres y así quien quiera puede comprobarlo, en fantasy o global (son las q considero de más calidad y fuera de taras) el precio medio por vestido esta en 16€, hace 4 años 11€. 

También estuve en las que venden a 6€, pero eso es otra cosa. Eso siempre ha existido, la ropa de baratillo. Es un mercado diferente. 

Otro punto a tener en cuenta es que este tipo de productos cada vez esta más quemado. Las tiendas que empezaron a meter estas prendas viendo la oportunidad de su vida, se han dado cuenta que se ha vuelto contra ellos, ya que el chino del bazar de la calle de al lado tiene el mismo vestido que el, pero 1€ más barato. Y esa guerra no debe ser muy agradable. Lógicamente me refiero a niveles de producción medio/bajo. No para inditex ... Que son los que marcan la moda. 

En España tenemos agilidad, cosas que no puedes tener con una prenda fabricada en China. Si hoy decides hacer una determinada prenda, posiblemente en un par de semanas como muchísimo ya la tengas a la venta. Si la haces en China creo q son meses. No?. Esto seguro que tb influye, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la velocidad de las modas. 

Y mucho más.......


Concluyendo. Aún tenemos una oportunidad. Ni todo es tan oscuro para nosotros, ni tan claro para ellos. 

Apropósito en Cataluña aún queda industria textil, mucho menos pero queda. Sobre todo fabricantes de tejidos. 

Saludos.


----------



## iPod teca (31 May 2013)

No no, yo no hablo de productos chinos. Sus camisetas son malísimas.
Todo lo textil en camisetas, sudaderas y ropa laboral viene de Bangladesh y Marruecos. En este último Fruit, por ejemplo.

Te hablo de camisetas de la mejor calidad y de las primeras marcas de venta de prendas promocionales, B&C, Hanes, Jerzees, Fruit of the Loom (antes eran mejores), etc.

Yo no sé de donde sacas esos precios de 5 euros. Es una locura. Para mi de las mejores camisetas promocionales del mundo es la B&C 190. Una delicia. Y en Linitex la tengo por 1,80 sólo para una unidad.

El forero pregunta por camisetas de las más baratas que pueda encontrar. Para irse al cobocalleja y comprar camisetas que se queman en el tunel de secado, te compras unas Fruit que las tienes en internet a 2,75 unidad.

Antes Valento o Roly lo hacían es España y ahora todo de Asia. ¿Queremos camisetas a 1 euro? Pues las tenemos, eso si adiós a los fabricantes nacionales.

Como anécdota contarte que un amigo mio fabricante en uno de sus viajes a Bangladesh llegó a la fábrica a elegir tipo y calidades para su nueva camiseta. Al llegar le encantó un modelo con la etiqueta de ZARA o alguno similar. El dueño de la fábrica le dijo, le quitamos la etiqueta, le ponemos este cuello algo más gordo y listo. Misma camiseta, que en Zara costaba 5 euros y él las vende a 1 euro.

Lo de Cataluña sé que está volviendo poco a poco la industria textil, pero apenas queda hoy día un 20% de lo que era, sobre todo la zona de Rubí o Tarrasa que todo era textiles.

Un saludo


----------



## newman (1 Jun 2013)

Hola buenas, perdón si desvirtúo el hilo pero, alguien me puede decir por mp o como quiera dónde podría conseguir las camisetas de fruit of the loom de 190gr + - o bien otra marca equivalente a buen precio?

si podéis bien si no, no pasa nada.

Por cierto soy nuevo posteando, pero sigo de vez en cuando el foro, un placer.

Gracias.


----------



## Peal (30 Ene 2017)

Hola me gustaría que me dieras más información acerca de esto q comentas de confeccinar las camisetas , lo de la marcada y el patronaje sabes de quién lo hace? Gracias 


diegob dijo:


> Hazlas tu. Necesitas 150 metros del tejido que te guste, de media un tejido español de muy buena calidad te puede salir de entré 2 a 3 € el metro. El patrón para una camiseta es practicante gratis, a no ser q quieras algo especial, creo q por 40€ tienes la marcada para 4 tallas, patrón incluido. Y ahora el corte, confección y planchado por 3€.
> 
> 
> Por 5 o 6 €, tienes una camiseta de calidad, y hecha en España. Más barato que en los chinos y mucho mejor.
> ...


----------

